# Flounder Leaders and Hook Preference



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I use a Carolina rig usually with 2 oz egg sinker, 2way swivel and either a 1/0 skinny kahle hook or a skinny 1/0 freshwater bass worm hook (Gamagatsu). I usually tie hook to 20 lb. fluorocarbon leader that is between 12-20 inches. My bite to catch ratio is amazing so I have no problems with the hooks I use. I use skinny hooks to make the live minnow or mullet to be more lively and natural. I find the live fish struggling to swim naturally with a bigger hook.

I want opinions from flounder fishermen on the length of the leader. What works best for you?

I use to make them longer, but a Florida fishermen once told me that the flounders are on the bottom and are lazy so make the leader shorter so they don't have to swim up to get it. That made sense to me and my leaders have gotten shorter ever since.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I use a Carolina rig also. I use lite tackle so I’m using a 3/4 oz egg sinker and a bead threaded on my main line from there is a small barrel swivel. Now I tie about an eighteen to twenty inch piece of 20 lb test line and at the end of that is a Gamakatsu inshore live bait hook either in the sizes of 1/0 or 2/0 with a minnow or a small piece of cut bait.


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

I use a 12-14 inch leader that I just cut off from my spool (15 lb test) and a 1/0 Mustad widebend hook. The rig is a standard carolina rig with a 1 oz egg sinker. Preferred bait is a 5-7 inch fingermullet, if none available I use large bull minnows in the early season. Many flounder have fallen for this rig.

Rich


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

I like a spec rig or tandem bucktail tipped with strip bait for pier "trolling." These rigs have short leaders about 12" or so. Keeps bait close to the bottom. Hook size is 1/0 or 2/0 mustad, I think.

Debating on best rig for live mullet/spot/croaker. Enjoying the inputopcorn:


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I like to use some customs I tie. I use a 30lb leader. I carolina rig it with an egg sinker with enough weight to keep in on the bottom. I attach 3 beads then a 3,4 or 6 inch tsunami rubber squid. I use 3/0, 4/0 or 5/0 kahle hooks depending on the size of the squid. I tip the hook with a 4-5 inch long piece of squid. As for leader length it all depends on how I am fishing. If I am boat fishing either anchored or drifting (or trolling the pier) I use a 24-28 inch leader. But if surf or bank fishing where I have to do a cast and retrieve technique I shorten he leader to 5-7 inches this makes it much easier to cast especially if the wind is blowing. I have done really well with these rigs in Rudy and lynhaven this year. I try to set hook early so I do not gut hook them. This year I have only foul hooked 3 fish and two of them were keepers anyways. The other one I was able to remove with a hook remover and the fish was released with no problem.

Ken


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Flounder Pounder said:


> Many flounder have fallen for this rig.
> 
> Rich


Yes they have. I will definitely keep my leader short.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

not too long ago i posted a pic of the rigs i use for flounder...so o drew it on paint but still...it gets the point across...most of my biggest flounder fall to "deadsticked" baits set in prime locations i've found along a given pier...but i catch plenty of keepers on the carolina rigs, jigs, etc...


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

For the past two years I have had NO issues using chartruese painted jigheads and bucktails for flounder. Tied straight to 10lb. line (usually braid), and a leader if theres critters around. A 24" flatty ain't no joke on 10lb. tackle.


----------

